# Ramshorn Snails



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

What's your opinion of having ramshorn snails in a planted aquarium?

Pros?
Cons?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I liked them when I had them. They're cooler looking than pond snails. Unfortunately, they breed like crazy if given the chance.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have ramshorns. They're great at scavenging and eating algae. They don't eat plants [unlike many myths suggest] and most fish/bettas leave them alone. I enjoy watching mine, since they get somewhat large, but not massively big like a mystery/apple snail. I can't really think of any cons. They don't mess with other snails and they're easy to breed and maintain [in general and population]. My ramshorns are in my 10g heavily planted tank, and they never have a problem maneuvering in and out of the plants to get algae and other bits of food.

Here are some pics of my tank and ramshorns.


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you! 
Do you know how long it takes for their eggs to hatch? 
I have many red ramshorn eggs on my new plants


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

Kalari32 said:


> Thank you!
> Do you know how long it takes for their eggs to hatch?
> I have many red ramshorn eggs on my new plants


it's dependent on temperature, i think. my 5 gallon is kept at a toasty 82 and the snails hatch in like 6 to 8 days. i also keep ramshorns in color specific, unheated mason jars and they take a lot longer at about two weeks minimum. the jarred snails also grow a little slower.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i have a two ramshorn snails in a tank i rarely feed, it been 6 months since i got them and its still just the two of them. snails only multiply as much as you feed them


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ah okay  Well I noticed I have some very TINY ramshorn snails in my tank now  At least 10 of them, and I know I spotted at least 3 more egg cluches


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Ramshorns are super cool. They don't multiply as much as pond snails.


----------

